# gheenoe as second boat



## c-los (Aug 17, 2014)

i currently have a Carolina skiff dlv 21ft great boat for the family out in the lake.. when i take it out to the coast not so much.. she aint really skinny but floats really skinny.. so im deciding to add a jackplate to see if i can get some shallow water performance out of the boat.. but was wondering maybe i just need a second boat. something cheap to tow since i live in san antionio and smalll that i can put in my garage.. will i be happy with a gheenoe? i really just want to be able to navigate with out worrying too much about my lower unit.. i know gheenoes are fairly cheap and willing to make a road trip to florida to go get one.. but will i be better off with a small tunnel boat like jon boat or maybe a baby cat? or should i just put a jackplate on the skiff and pray to god that gets me running more shallower.. im not trying to run in inches but id like to run in at least a foot.. though id post here since fly fishermen maybe more knowledgable about gheenoes


----------



## Nutnhoney (Jan 7, 2017)

Check out the Micro Skiff forum. Lots there. Someone just over the line in Louisiana sells them. Good YouTube videos.


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

A gheenoe with a jack plate, tabs, 4 blade or custom prop and a compression plate will get you under a foot probably 10" which is plenty skinny in most places in the marsh but youll need probably 16" to get up in which may be a problem depending where you are. I think youll be happiest with a small tunnel hull skiff or aluminum boat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Man if you like a gheenoe style or are enamored with that boat or just want a second boat rock on high five you don't need any justification.

I have 2 boats....it is two to maintain, insure, register etc etc etc....

Also you have to either gear them both up or switch gear back and forth.

You mentioned lake riding family boat and then wanting to go shallow. There are many many 20 -24ft nice family boats with a tunnel that will do everything you do now....and run shallow with confidence. Sounds like you like your CS....you will like your next one too. If it were me I would sell and find a differently versatile big water family tunnel boat.

Haynie Bigfoot
Nautic Star Shallow Bay
Blue wave super tunnel
Kenner tunnel
Pathfinder
There are many.....

You give up nothing and you gain what you are looking for all in one. Your wife won't notice the difference in boating. ....but she will notice if you have two boats...


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd sell and get another boat. Look at cat style too. The advantage over a tunnel is you don't lose 1/3 of your hp like you do with a tunnel or jet.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

caddis said:


> I'd sell and get another boat. Look at cat style too. The advantage over a tunnel is you don't lose 1/3 of your hp like you do with a tunnel or jet.


I've never heard or experienced that before. How does that work?


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

The vacuum that a tunnel creates eats about 1/3 of your efficiency. Same thing with a jet. That's why jets are a 90hp powerhead and marked 65, 40hp is a 28 jet etc.
Look up people venting their tunnels to gain it back (when engine not jacked up / not running shallow) New Water has even patented a system for it. Cat doesn't create the vacuum.


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

caddis said:


> The vacuum that a tunnel creates eats about 1/3 of your efficiency. Same thing with a jet. That's why jets are a 90hp powerhead and marked 65, 40hp is a 28 jet etc.
> Look up people venting their tunnels to gain it back (when engine not jacked up / not running shallow) New Water has even patented a system for it. Cat doesn't create the vacuum.


So if i have a non vented tunnel hull and a 90 hp im only getting 60 hp?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

There is a true mechanical inefficiency loss of HP from the turning force of the Driveshaft thru the jet drive system. That is true.

In a tunnel hull you still have allllllll your HP on hole shot, and alllll your HP responsiveness, and alllll your HP when loaded heavy, and allllll your HP always. The inefficiency of the drag the hull creates is a matter of hull design. Some are better than others. But the hull can't rob HP. Depending on design some are not as fast. Period. There is no loss in HP. Only a more limited speed opportunity compared to a different hull independent of which motor.

Comparing a jet drive to tunnel hull is not apples to apples at all.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

look at a SimpleSkiff.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

For most tunnels you still lose a significant amount of speed. Call it what you want but it would be similar to 1/3 less at top speed. It has to have some effect before top end too. There's no way it goes from zero to full just at the top end. There are also hull designs that are much more efficient that cats.

Jet's don't cause the powerhead to lose HP. Neither does a tunnel.

The point is cats are much more efficient than tunnels.

A non vented tunnel will run wide open similar to a flat bottom with a 60hp.


----------



## marshaddicts (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a Gheenoe classic for sale completely restored text me 9857900837 if interested


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

c-los said:


> i currently have a Carolina skiff dlv 21ft great boat for the family out in the lake.. when i take it out to the coast not so much.. she aint really skinny but floats really skinny.. so im deciding to add a jackplate to see if i can get some shallow water performance out of the boat.. but was wondering maybe i just need a second boat. something cheap to tow since i live in san antionio and smalll that i can put in my garage.. will i be happy with a gheenoe? i really just want to be able to navigate with out worrying too much about my lower unit.. i know gheenoes are fairly cheap and willing to make a road trip to florida to go get one.. but will i be better off with a small tunnel boat like jon boat or maybe a baby cat? or should i just put a jackplate on the skiff and pray to god that gets me running more shallower.. im not trying to run in inches but id like to run in at least a foot.. though id post here since fly fishermen maybe more knowledgable about gheenoes


How do you like to fly fish? Do you stay in the boat and want to maneuver by poling/troll motor/drifting or do you hop out and wade? How far do you want to range in the second boat?

I like sgrem's solution of selling the CS and getting the bigger family tunnel instead of the second boat. One boat to maintain, insure, store, etc. One boat/trailer is challenging enough to keep in working order especially if you have any other major responsibilities or interests outside of fishing.

It may not be your thing, but we have taken the neighbor's 22' Blue Wave as far as it will safely go into a shallow water area and then piled out with stand up in and fish kayaks. Gives you the great speed and range of the power boat and the potential for stealth and maneuverability in really skinny not very wade friendly areas. A kayak isn't going to set you back a lot of money and isn't really anything to maintain. Just an idea.

I've fly fished out of a Gheenoe and the kayak is easier for me to stalk fish solo and transition to the cast. If you could guarantee having a second person when you took the Gheenoe out to pole and push the boat around...People fly fish solo out of a Gheenoe and if you want an extra challenge, go for it. A Gheenoe has way more range than a kayak, but less range, speed, storage and rough or big water ability than your CS.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Or this. 2.5 hp Suzuki on a livewatersports expedition paddle board. 









Or an H-Craft skiff


----------

